# Is Morgan Freeman really Jimi Hendrix



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I saw this on tik tok Did Jimi actually die or did he reinvent himself as morgan freeman.
































I have my doubts!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

He's Elvis.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Morgan is Jimi, Nelson Mandela and God.


----------



## Hear Ye Music (Dec 19, 2012)

He went from the electric guitar to the Electric Company.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Now try thinking of Purple Haze sung in Morgan Freeman's voice.....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> Now try thinking of Purple Haze sung in Morgan Freeman's voice.....


I would think it would be spoken in narrative.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Good one, here's another actor / musician look-a-like, Will Ferrel and drummer Chad Smith:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Paul Running said:


> Good one, here's another actor / musician look-a-like, Will Ferrel and drummer Chad Smith:
> View attachment 400289


As a football fan, whenever I saw Ben Roethlisberger from the Steelers taking a snap, I could always see Will Ferrell under the helmet, especially with all the sports parodies he has done.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe Morgan could do a Shatner and narrate some Hendrix lyrics over a backing track.
"Dolly...Dagger...her love so heavy gonna make you...stagger,
Dolly...Dagger...she drinks the blood from a jagged...edge"


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

leftysg said:


> As a football fan, whenever I saw Ben Roethlisberger from the Steelers taking a snap, I could always see Will Ferrell under the helmet, especially with all the sports parodies he has done.


Same here. When they make the "Big Ben" movie....


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> Good one, here's another actor / musician look-a-like, Will Ferrel and drummer Chad Smith:
> View attachment 400289


When Chickenfoot was on the Tonight Show once, Chadwore a shirt that said "I am NOT Will Ferrell!"

Yet the photo shows he clearly is.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

leftysg said:


> As a football fan, whenever I saw Ben Roethlisberger from the Steelers taking a snap, I could always see Will Ferrell under the helmet, especially with all the sports parodies he has done.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Man, they really do look the same, lmao 🤣


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Morgan Freeman is not Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix is Morgan Freeman.


----------

